# New Avi Size?



## BlackMastodon (Feb 27, 2019)

Logged in today and noticed a white border around just about everyone's avi's. 

Also, when I click on mine I can see the gif animation, but not in normal threads like it has been since the big overhaul. Is this the comeback of gif avi's and a new era of Randy having the best ones?


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Feb 27, 2019)

BlackMastodon said:


> Is this the comeback of gif avi's and a new era of Randy having the best ones?



I am so ready to go back.


----------

